# Selling African Black Soap?



## TBandCW (Dec 6, 2016)

At one of my shows I had two different people ask if I had African Black Soap.  I looked into making some, even got the potash used to make it.  Cart before the horse I guess as this morning I looked into how much it was selling for.  Very disappointing.  It sells pretty cheap and there is no way I can justify it. :?


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 6, 2016)

TBandCW said:


> At one of my shows I had two different people ask if I had African Black Soap.  I looked into making some, even got the potash used to make it.  Cart before the horse I guess as this morning I looked into how much it was selling for.  Very disappointing.  It sells pretty cheap and there is no way I can justify it. :?


Plus the fact you really cannot make true ABS, since it comes from tribes in Ghana. Sorry I am a bit of a purest with some thing, and do not feel we should try to sell soap as Black African Soap unless it comes from one of the tribes. I do get some from a tribe in Ghana but it is not a great seller, so I just keep it on hand for people that really want it. Personally, I really hate it and it varies greatly from tribe to tribe. Each tribe has their handed down recipes


----------



## TBandCW (Dec 6, 2016)

I really appreciate the feed back, onto the next great idea!


----------

